# recordbreaker



## recordbreaker (Dec 7, 2004)

i am the lucky fisherman who caught the big saugeye at antrim i grew up with a fishing pole in my hand but this is my first time on a keyboard.i did catch it on powerbait and anybody who has trout fished much knows that after they stock you can see powerbait out in the water that people have thrown off their lines i dont think it is a far stretch to say that after awhile a saugeye could get used to eating it after all that is why saugeye were stocked in ohio for their ability to adapt i will include a picture tomorrow


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

You know you are going to be asked for photo proof here, especially since this is your first post.


----------



## recordbreaker (Dec 7, 2004)

tomorrow i promise


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

rb. If you are the angler who broke the record, congrats man. Everyone is itchin to see that pic!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

pic pic pic pic


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the site !!! Hey, don't forget to enter the pic in the " OGF Record Book " Thanks for joining !!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats, can't wait to see the pic


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Recordbreaker

A big congrats on your fish!

<>< Baitkiller ><>


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Recordbreaker! You are the envy of many on this site.

Don't make this your only stop here as this is a great group of guys and gals to share with.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the pic! 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=3604&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Holy moly batman, that is one big saugeye. Congrats to you, and thanks for sharing it here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one BIG S'Eye. Congrats on the catch!


----------



## recordbreaker (Dec 7, 2004)

i will post more pictures this evening it took me two hours to figure out how to post this one


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome fish man! And welcome to the site! Be sure to check out everyone's theories on how the big as* fish got in that place. Pretty funny!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

now that is one hogeye  
congrats on the newfound fame.you set a tough goal for others to shoot for


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

What else can be said about a hawg like that...  Congratulations! What sort of equipment were you using (line test, hook size, etc.)? Did she put up much of a fight?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

That's one monster S'Eye!, Gratz man!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats on the fish, and welcome to the site... 

sowbelly


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Damn that fish is a bueaty.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on catching a fish of a lifetime .  That would should stick on the record books for a long time . That thing is HUGE !


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

WOW!!!!!that put my 12.5lb 33in walleye to shame....
congrats....     
i know a real good Taxidermist. if you need his info let me know...
fish4wall


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Record Breaker,
First of all.... wow.... talk about a _Grand Entrance_... lol...
I'm so glad that you have joined us here on OGF  
I've read all of the posts regarding this new state record fish, and it is so nice to be able to put a face to it! Do yourself a favor, when you read the previous posts regarding your catch, don't take anything to seriously. Just try to understand that there is alot of testosterone floating around here, along with a wee bit of jealousy. But, let me tell you.. this is a great group of people here on this site, many in which I had the pleasure to meet at past OGF events. 
I cant wait to see more pictures of this fish, and I am sure I am not only speaking on my behalf. 
If you have any questions about computers, or basically questions about _anything_, trust me, there is always someone here who has the answer that would be more than happy to help you. 
So, congratulations on your catch, and welcome to OGF!  
Marcia


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well said Marcia.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

a wee bit of jealousy???? - There are guys on here who have been trying to land something like that for YEARS!!! - envy, jealous, rage.. oh boy, any number of terms comes to mind. - All I can say after seeing the fish, ouch! That is going to be a hard one to beat!
Amazing fish. - Simply amazing.
She is right, don't take any of it seriously.. it is just all in good fishing/fun. Hopefully when reading this board no one takes him/herself to seriously. 
Great fish
ying


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

What can I say besides congratulations and welcome! Glad you made it to the finest fishing site on the web.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

the belly on that pig is just un-freakin-real..lol.. nice catch..i also would love to hear the details of the catch..like the equipment used, lines, lures, yadiyada..how did she fight?? like a wet rag or bass??..lol..
its a great fish, thats for sure.. i can just see misfit hiking antrim now..lol..


----------



## recordbreaker (Dec 7, 2004)

thank all of you for welcoming me to your web sight and your congratulations on my fish when i get more time and figure out how i will answer my pm but right now im going to fry some maumee walleye fillets


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Never seen an eye like that before - wow!

I've fished Antrim for almost 10 years (not near as long as some on the site) and caught LM & SM Bass, Trout, Carp (common), channel cats, gills, and sometimes even dogs  

I never dreamed there was a state record eye swimming in there! 

Like all the others have said, welcome to the site and hell of a fish!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all, welcome to the site. How blessed we are to have the record breaker join us. Secondly-What can Isay but WOW what a fish!


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations! I was lucky enough to see that pig in person and I must say that even though that is a nice picture, seeing it in person was a thrill. If you don't break your own record are you going to change your handle to broken record when someone else does. I guess you'll still be a record breaker. I'll probably see you and a lot more people from here at Antrim in the future. The next cast could hook you up with the record.


----------



## cobras (May 20, 2004)

congratulations on setting the bar at a spot that might not be touched for a while. there is a lot of luck involved, but you used the proper gear and did not panic and horse it for that you are not lucky but good. think of all of the trophy fish lost due to those mistakes. eye guys ,don't forget the record for montana is 15 and some change so anything is possible.


----------



## recordbreaker (Dec 7, 2004)

Now for a list of the tackle needed to catch a state record saugeye.

Shamano Stradic 2000 spooled with 6 Lb Stren/green
St Croix Legend Elite--6.5 foot/medium action 
6/0 Eagle Claw
Berkley Yellow Power Bait
Cabela's Dry Plus Packable Rain Gear
Rocky 1000 Gram Waterproof Boots
Nerves of Steal and Catlike reflexes. Just joking to see if you were still reading.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.yep,still reading  
you forgot to answer crappielooker's main question though 


> how did she fight?? like a wet rag


tell him that contrary to some beliefs,a saugeye that size on the end of your line,in no way resembles a wet dishrag.maybe a walleye,but definitely not a saugeye  
especially when you get it close.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Great fish ! I think I saw Cory and Lewis at Antrim bouncing Vibees off the bottom with a powerbait trailer attached.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Way to go. Now, was any luck involved?
And, on sponsorship, just what kind of beer were you drinking?

What record will you attempt to break next?


----------



## redone29 (Jun 12, 2004)

Congrats Recordbreaker! That fish is a real beauty. Outstanding catch.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Good one Action..


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I resized & took out the red-eye (on the boy) and re-posted in the picture gallery for you.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats what a pig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## recordbreaker (Dec 7, 2004)

I aint even going to lie, it was luck.But I will take it. I could tell it had some weight to it so I loosened my drag but it didnt put up much of a fight. Brian Bang called me recordbreaker in an earlier thread and I liked it so I kept it.It sounds a little to vain so I may change it to hillbilly .Because I are one. (WV) Two years removed. Someone asked me if I would try to break another record. And my answer to that would be , with every cast, flip and hook set. I think I may have broke the WVa black crappie record with 18.5 incher but I was young and dumb , and there was some alcohol involved. But man what some fillets.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> Shamano Stradic 2000 spooled with 6 Lb Stren/green
> St Croix Legend Elite--6.5 foot/medium action
> 6/0 Eagle Claw


 Glad it wasn't just a Zebco #33 combo  
Did you really use a 6/0 or do you mean a #6 hook ?
Also, are you having it mounted ?


----------



## recordbreaker (Dec 7, 2004)

I stand corrected. Yes we are planning to get a skin mount as well as a replica.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been searching the web for records, and I am pretty sure that recordbreaker's fish is the second largest saugeye ever taken anywhere, only trailing the Montana fish.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job, I know for a fact that there are big fish in that lake. I have caught 4 or 5 saugeye in the past 5 years from there while trying to catch a few bass. most have been around 4 to 5 lbs. In the past they have put some really small trout in there that im sure helped your saugeye grow to his large size. There is also a decent shad population in there too. Geat food source equals nice fish. Congratulations.


----------



## recordbreaker (Dec 7, 2004)

When I was leaving there with my fish there was an Asian man stopped me and told me that he had caught one in the spring 30 inches but took it home and eat it only to find out later that the current record was conciderably shorter.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

congrads recordbreaker, welcome aboard


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Recordbreaker - Do you work off 33 around 161? If so, I think I have talked to you a couple times in the past at Antrum.


----------



## recordbreaker (Dec 7, 2004)

No I am a brick mason so I work all over central Ohio. Right now I am working a few miles from dillon dam. Which by the way is some of the best crappie fishing Ive ever done. Four citation size in one day last week.


----------

